# Can We Still Be Members If Our New 23rs Isn't An Outback...



## sjredburn (Oct 18, 2006)

Finally, after six years of sitting on the fence, we brought home our new '07 23rs. But I have to confess that it's not an Outback, but a Max-Lite. We were leaning towards the Outback 21rs but the late discovery of the Max-Lite clone with double sized front bunks instead of singles won the wife over. Sleeping 6 adult family members and/or friends in a lightweight compact package was a key consideration for our first trailer.

Still, we have learned how valuable and enjoyable the dialogue here is so we're hoping you all can tolerate our newbie questions while we learn the ins and outs of trailer ownership. We'll even promise to display an Outbackers.com bumper sticker on our SOB if it gets us an invite to the Zion rally next June!

Anyway, the fun is just beginning for us and we've got a lot of catching up to do so we'll see you down the road...









Stacey


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Stacey R









Congrats on your new Max-Lite!
It looks like an exact clone of the Outback









As far as I'm concerned, you are most welcome here. Just list your TT as an OB 23rs (other brand, but could pass for Outback)
















We would love to have you and your family join us for the Zion Rally next summer. 
Just click on my signature photo below for details on how to make a reservation. If you have any questions, please send me an IM and I'll be happy to help








Happy Camping,
Dawn


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Congratulations! Now it's time to start camping


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Congratulations! The excitement is the same, no matter the brand !!!!!


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

It's never been a prerequisite before. Welcome.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congratulations on the new trailer, Stacey!








We would love to meet you and your family at the Zion rally... Just be prepared for a little good natured ribbing!









By the way, on your new Max-Lite, are those front bunks weight rated for two 'Adult-size' occupants? I'm not suggesting they are not. They should be, but I also would not assume that just because they are big enough, means they are meant for that much weight. Especially the upper bunk.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## sjredburn (Oct 18, 2006)

> By the way, on your new Max-Lite, are those front bunks weight rated for two 'Adult-size' occupants?


Doug,

Good question, and I hope I don't find out the hard way if they aren't! I never did find out the weight capacity of the power rear queen slide but I'm sure it's much higher than our combined weights. We'll try to find out none the less...

Dawn,

I'm sure the similar looks are intentional! But if an Outback had the double sized bunks we would have gone for the original. At least we'll blend in at Zion.









Thanks everyone!

Stacey


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Stacey R on the Max-Lite 23RS
Now you can enjoy camping have fun









Don


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

Stacey R said:


> Finally, after six years of sitting on the fence, we brought home our new '07 23rs. But I have to confess that it's not an Outback, but a Max-Lite. We were leaning towards the Outback 21rs but the late discovery of the Max-Lite clone with double sized front bunks instead of singles won the wife over. Sleeping 6 adult family members and/or friends in a lightweight compact package was a key consideration for our first trailer.
> 
> Still, we have learned how valuable and enjoyable the dialogue here is so we're hoping you all can tolerate our newbie questions while we learn the ins and outs of trailer ownership. We'll even promise to display an Outbackers.com bumper sticker on our SOB if it gets us an invite to the Zion rally next June!
> 
> ...


Nope!


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Swany said:


> Finally, after six years of sitting on the fence, we brought home our new '07 23rs. But I have to confess that it's not an Outback, but a Max-Lite. We were leaning towards the Outback 21rs but the late discovery of the Max-Lite clone with double sized front bunks instead of singles won the wife over. Sleeping 6 adult family members and/or friends in a lightweight compact package was a key consideration for our first trailer.
> 
> Still, we have learned how valuable and enjoyable the dialogue here is so we're hoping you all can tolerate our newbie questions while we learn the ins and outs of trailer ownership. We'll even promise to display an Outbackers.com bumper sticker on our SOB if it gets us an invite to the Zion rally next June!
> 
> ...


Nope!
[/quote]







Don't be a grinch...Of course you can bring your SOB to the rally. You may have to pourchase an Outbacker t-shirt so we will know where your heart really is!!!


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Congrats Stacey R on the Max-Lite 23RS
Once an Outbacker aways a Outbacker

Good Luck 
Happy camping and Travels

willie


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Stacey - you know you're welcome around here. Once an Outback wannabe, always an Outback wannabe. Hope you enjoy the MaxLite and we look forward to hearing more from you -- and seeing you at the rally.

See, I didn't even bring up that whole deal about the wine and spirits distributor.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

campmg said:


> See, I didn't even bring up that whole deal about the wine and spirits distributor.


That was very big of you, Mitch.








Because we wouldn't want them to think THAT was the only reason we want them to attend.
You know, to bring wine and spirits.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> See, I didn't even bring up that whole deal about the wine and spirits distributor.


That was very big of you, Mitch.








Because we wouldn't want them to think THAT was the only reason we want them to attend.
You know, to bring wine and spirits.

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

it's not?


----------

